# ///R.A.I. 2.5 Test Pipe Sale



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

*For the next 2 weeks we will be running a sale on our 2.5L Test Pipes.* 










**Picture is shown with a HFC option 


List Price for Test Pipe: $254.99 

List Price for HFC: $404.99 

*-- Sale Price: $199.00* 

*-- Sale Price for HFC: $349* 

***All Testpipes/HFCs come with a Jetted J-Pipe and all necessary hardware for installation*** 


*Click HERE to order!*


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

If a local car purchases this test pipe, and has it installed at the shop, we'll give you before and after dyno runs, for free!!! *This is a $400 value. *


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

What would I gain with your test pipe with stock exhaust?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I like to know that as well as my cat is bad and deciding if I should replace just the cat or combine it with ta pipe like this. It does need to pass emissions.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> What would I gain with your test pipe with stock exhaust?


I don't have solid numbers, as we haven't had a customer come in so we can do a before and after dyno, but the power gains from removing a catalytic converter are typically around 15-20hp. 



alwaysdutch said:


> I like to know that as well as my cat is bad and deciding if I should replace just the cat or combine it with ta pipe like this. It does need to pass emissions.


You would need the HFC option, if you want to pass emissions.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

Updated 1st post with new pricing.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

*The first person to schedule an appointment for install gets free install, and free before and after dyno!!! *


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Comparability with the EuroJet Header?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> Comparability with the EuroJet Header?


as long as it uses the OEM flange, it'll bolt right up.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the idea with the exception of the increase of gas mileage. You might see an order very soon as my cat is dead......


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

bump!


----------

